# EVG - Evion Group



## System (14 December 2017)

BlackEarth Minerals NL was incorporated on 16 March 2016 with the purpose of identifying, evaluating and, if warranted, acquiring resource projects and assets in Australia and/or overseas that have the potential to add shareholder value.

To date, the Company has built a portfolio of graphite assets in both Western Australia and southern Madagascar.

Initially, BlackEarth will focus on early exploration for graphite on its Western Australian projects, as well as further development of the Maniry and Ianapera projects in southern Madagascar. Once listed on the ASX, it may acquire additional resource projects and assets that contain, or are prospective for, minerals other than graphite.

It is anticipated that BEM will list on the ASX during December 2017.

http://www.blackearthminerals.com.au


----------



## greggles (10 August 2018)

BlackEarth Minerals recovering from a low of 8.5c in June. Currently at 16c. 

They have just completed the maiden JORC compliant mineral resource estimation for the Razafy Graphite Deposit at the Maniry Graphite Project in Southern Madagascar.


----------



## barney (11 August 2018)

greggles said:


> BlackEarth Minerals recovering from a low of 8.5c in June. Currently at 16c.
> 
> They have just completed the maiden JORC compliant mineral resource estimation for the Razafy Graphite Deposit at the Maniry Graphite Project in Southern Madagascar.
> 
> ...




This one looks interesting Greg ….. Extremely Low Market Cap … with a few "$" in the bank and an interesting Project …. More research required here ...


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

Nice day if you are a BEM holder.  (DNH)

MOU signed with Urbix (US)  The chart tells the story


----------



## barney (10 February 2021)

The Chart in the above Post told part of the story ... BEM holders will all be heading to the pub to celebrate after today no doubt   🤪


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2021)

No mention of BSM Barney?

Madagascar and graphite also....
Waiting for an announcement.
Worth a look IMO....


----------



## barney (10 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> No mention of BSM Barney?
> 
> Madagascar and graphite also....
> Waiting for an announcement.
> Worth a look IMO....



Well done Rock. I looked at BSM earlier and it was bouncing around the 006 still. I'm not sue whether the order I had in the other day would have got filled anyway but it looks like it could be on the move now so I'll sit back and watch you make some cash hopefully  ... 
Nice research


----------



## ANKN (11 February 2021)

Hi All,

I think this company has some great potential. It is up 160% and they have just started to scratch the surface.

 What do you all think?? Please read below on the announcement!!

BlackEarth Minerals revealed it had signed an agreement with German-based Luxcarbon GmbH for the procurement, supply and marketing of graphite concentrate and downstream graphite products. Luxcarbon is among Germany’s top suppliers of graphite and carbon products, counting Volkswagen, Mercedes, Ford and major chemical corporations among its clients.

Following its memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Urbix Inc, BlackEarth will use this agreement to secure the supply of up to 25,000 tonnes of high-grade product to help Urbix complete its plant development.

The company reported this would remain in place as it fast-tracks its work on its own graphite assets in Madagascar. It plans to use these provide a regular supply for its future downstream graphite operations.

Part of the agreement enables BlackEarth to sell up to 25,000 mtpa of downstream products to the European market. The company points to a growing demand for its products from the growth of the electric vehicle battery market.


----------



## Porper (11 February 2021)

Was pumped to Hell & back yesterday on the dodgy forum. Beware!!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

Porper said:


> Was pumped to Hell & back yesterday on the dodgy forum. Beware!!



usually wary when the score is:
Joined ....... 11 Feb
Posts ......... 1
Reactions .. 0


----------



## ANKN (11 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> usually wary when the score is:
> Joined ....... 11 Feb
> Posts ......... 1
> Reactions .. 0



Im new to this. I just joined today


----------



## ANKN (11 February 2021)

Porper said:


> Was pumped to Hell & back yesterday on the dodgy forum. Beware!!



Can you please elaborate?


----------



## greggles (31 March 2021)

BEM making some gains today on news that their large scale pilot plant is currently ahead of schedule and has demonstrated outstanding test results from Maniry graphite material.






A lot in the pipeline at the moment so there should be quite a bit of news flow in the next couple of months.


----------



## bux2000 (31 March 2021)

I have entered this in the April Stock picking Competition and my apologies to @Dona Ferentes 





__





						Investor Centre – BlackEarth Minerals (ASX:BEM)
					






					www.blackearthminerals.com.au
				









bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

As long as BEM & AOU don't take 1st n 2nd 😅


----------



## bux2000 (31 March 2021)

We can still go Halves


----------



## Tropico (27 August 2021)

The price has been simmering along for a few months, and has started a weak upward trend from the beginning of July.
A sustained break above 13.5c could see targets of 16.5/19.5c (or higher).
Any more good news could attract the attention to trigger this, it’s just a matter of timing.
The cash might be a bit tight; any capital raising may affect this, however there does seem to be some international interest in the company.
Someone must want graphite, and once again high spec, high risk and low  volumes.
https://invst.ly/vvjxn


----------



## Tropico (30 September 2021)

BEM is bubbling along and not really going anywhere and I have picked it again for this the October comp. 
Still has potential if it can manage an upside breakout.


----------



## Tropico (1 January 2022)

Selected BEM for some monthly comps but it didn't achieve much. Has been consolidating and still looking for some upside breakout this year.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2022)

26 July 2022 
ASX Announcement 

Massive Mineral Resource Upgrade achieved at Razafy  

• The Mineral Resource upgrade represents a 63% increase in the Company’s previously reported overall Mineral Resource tonnes 
• Recent diamond drill program has delivered an upgraded JORC (2012) reportable Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resource for Razafy of 25.7Mt @ 6.2% TGC at the Maniry Project – Total Resources now stand at 37.6Mt @ 6.4% TGC 
• The additional Resource provides a material increase to the Company’s inventory of Graphite Mineral Resources which will add significantly to the Project’s mine life 
• The Mineral Resource remains open along strike and down dip with the potential to add to the Company’s overall inventory of defined Graphite Mineral Resources, now standing at 2.4Mt of contained graphite 
• The Company has commenced updating its high-grade Razafy Northwest Mineral Resource following the receipt of final assay data

Chart doesn't look convincing...🧐
Just an update


----------



## System (1 December 2022)

On December 1st, 2022, BlackEarth Minerals NL (BEM) changed its name and ASX code to Evion Group NL (EVG).


----------



## frugal.rock (28 December 2022)

My entry for January 2023 monthly comp. 
Contrarian chart, but recent name change and silly season has this flying under the radar. 
Urbix offtake not factored in the SP yet IMO.


----------

